# Desired Feature: Season Passes



## dcborn61 (Dec 9, 2002)

I didn't see a thread yet for desired features for the Stream. I'd love to be able to set up "season passes," so that I could automatically download specific shows to my iPhone as soon as they record. I move the same 2 shows every morning onto my iPhone, it would be nice to automate the task and wake up in the morning with the shows already on my phone.


----------



## BlackBetty (Nov 6, 2004)

It's a great idea but it wouldn't work. Due to Apple's limitations on certain applications not allowed to run in the background


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

It could partially work if it was setup so it checked for specific shows once the app was launched.


----------



## gonzotek (Sep 24, 2004)

Might also be able to use the Notifications feature to alert users to start the app up when new shows arrive. I've seen other iphone apps do this.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

TiVo would need some type of notification setup I would think. If they ever integrate twitter, Facebook, getglue, etc into the TiVo itself, they might be able to use it to alert the app.


----------

